
Ask HN: How do you organize your bookmarks? - davidhariri
Side question: Is there an opportunity to hack on this? It feels like a critical part of my internet life that&#x27;s very disorganized (compared to photos, files etc...).
======
veganjay
I use direct links on the Firefox bookmarks toolbar for sites I use
frequently, like timesheets. I use folders for items I use less frequently,
but still often.

I have a Current folder for sites I want to read, that I try to purge
periodically. And I've tried Firefox tags which seems to be the ideal way of
keeping bookmarks, but rarely search by tag so not sure it's worth it.

Firefox bookmarks sync is nice to us between browsers, but i end up having
both personal bookmarks and work bookmarks. Ideally it would be good to keep
them separate but yet to find a clean & easy solution.

------
exvx
I don't. I use them like bookmarks on dead tree books. When I find an
interesting page, I slap one on it so it stands out if I ever want to find it
again.

If you use bookmarks so much that you think about how to organize them,
organizing them is going to be hell, and you're bound to find lots split
between two categories. Better to just name them with lots of keywords so they
pop up when you type anything vaguely related on the address bar.

------
ddtaylor
Wow, I legitimately forgot that bookmarks still exist. I guess I technically
use my email for this since I know I can easily search it and it hasn't
changed in ~20 years whereas my browsers get re-installed sometimes.

~~~
davidhariri
Wow, so you email yourself things you want to remember?

~~~
ddtaylor
Usually if I have something I find interesting or useful I share it with my
friends or co-workers.

------
davidhariri
I use Safari's built-in bookmark organizer which is essentially a tree
structure with an iTunes-style table UI.

------
davidhariri
For searchers, I'm probably going to start using Pinboard (pinboard.in)

